
Sozi – The FOSS Zooming Presentation Editor - RMPR
https://sozi.baierouge.fr/
======
mauricedenassau
This is a pretty good piece of software, I started using it when it was an
Inkscape addon, the only problem I have is, in order to make simple edits like
fixing a typo you need to open an external program.

